# Kuhli loaches - plants and current?



## EmBob (Apr 6, 2009)

I have just started a tropical tank, completed the fishless cycle, and have got 6 neon tetras and 6 guppies so far. However, the guppies seem to swim mostly near the top,and on the first day I got them, I noticed the current from the filter seemed to blow them away everytime they went near it. Although they could have stayed on the other side of the tank, they seemed to keep swimming towards the filter then being pushed back again by the force of the water and having to swim really hard to push against it. I didn't want to stress them so I ended up turning the filter down so the current wasn't very strong and they are fine now, can swim all over the place. I am going to keep an eye on the water though, but I think the filter is still doing a good enough job, although Ive only had fish in the tank a few days. 
Although I won't be getting any more fish for a while, while everything settles, I did want to eventually get some kuhli loaches as I like the idea of them. However, I have heard they need a good strong current. So will the fact I have turned my filter down mean I won't be able to get any? Or can I turn it back up, and the guppies will be fine? (I kind of assumed if it bothered them that much, they would go over the other side of the tank, there is still planty of room to swim) Or will the kuhli loaches be ok in calm water? my other question was that, I decided to just get artifical plants. I am thinking of getting a floating plant that is real, but the others are artificial. Would kuhli loaches be ok with no real plants? There are lots of hiding places in the tank and the substrate is sand.
If kuhli loaches aren't suitable, are there any other bottom feeders that would be ok in a tank with only artifical plants and not a very strong current? I wanted otos but I read these are only happy in a strong current. Also it would have to be nothing too big, or anything that would eat my neon tetras. Oh and my tank is about 30 gallons I think 
Thanks


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

With my guppy only tanks, I used to have a strong current, it helps build there muscules and the majority of the time they seem to be 'playing'. They'll be fine!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Corydoras are a great bottom feeder - loads of species of them.
Otos are fine without strong currents! And so are kuhli loaches, although you will never see these in the tank.


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone know what forms the natural diet of kuhli loaches?. Are they a threat to fish fry?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I think they could be, but never kept any to say if they have big enough mouthes. Natural diet i would think is algae growing and some vedgetation such as a peice of cucumber.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

The kuhlis won't be bothered by the current in the tank as they spend the majority of time hiding under the tank substrate. We found that we rarely saw ours; in fact we thought some had died and only found them when we emptied the tank on a house move when they'd grown to about 3 times the size they were when last seen!
Our kuhlis would come out in the late evening, especially if we fed frozen or live bloodworms. We found them to be peaceful interesting fish.
Fi


----------



## claretidley (Jun 3, 2009)

kuhlis loachs r very shy queit fish u rarely c them unless there is some yummy food going in the tank my 3 tend to hide in the plants at the bottom of the tank, They r fab when they r fully grow as they look like proper worms in a tank lol. They r not bothered wot water flow u have as long as the water is clean and have good levels of amonea, nitrite and nitrate. As for fry they should leave them alone as they r bottom dwelling fish they should not come into contact with the fry. Hope this helps?


----------



## Toby Ells (May 26, 2009)

Agree with others. Rarely saw the Khuli Loaches, they hid away in the gravel. They do a great job of keeping the gravel turned over, and I think they are happy to survive on whatever they find within the substrate.
Mine where always rather partial to a bit of Tetra Prima !!
(but then again, I never met a fish that didn't like that stinky stuff !!)


----------

